# How many chickens per coop?



## mselainey

I just finished my coop (under Standard Coops> Shed Transformation) and took possession of my first two hens. The I get an email from someone who has to let their small flock go (5 hens). I would like to help, but am worried about crowding. My indoor coop is basically 4x4, with three nest boxes, and the outside screened run is 8x12. Can I have 7 chickens without harm? The nesting boxes are outside the 4.4 footprint...

Thanks


----------



## Apyl

They would be crowded and you would most likely have issues. Inside your coop is only 16 sq ft, that is really only enough for 5 birds tops, now the run is 96 sq ft and good enough for 9 birds if you don't free range. In my opinion.


----------



## Bee

I would say that coop is only big enough..barely..for 2 chickens. You've got to account for the times the birds are actually confined to the coop space such as winter months, training purposes, emergencies when they cannot be let out. Most advise a 4sf rule for coops but if confined to a coop and run, I'd err even on the side of more space than that. 

Even with a run, the coop is the main concern..it's where they roost, lay and shelter the most and so it has to be spacious and well ventilated, with adequate floor space and roosting space for all birds. I can't see 4x4ft of space holding more than 2 birds comfortably and without issues.


----------



## jennifer

Agreed I give a good 5 ft per bird. If you were unable for some reason to let them out and they had to stay inside it would be best.. Things can happen an we all want happy healthy birds..:0)


----------



## Apyl

I calculate 3 sq ft per bird inside the coop. I have found this to be just fine for us.


----------



## mselainey

Apyl said:


> They would be crowded and you would most likely have issues. Inside your coop is only 16 sq ft, that is really only enough for 5 birds tops, now the run is 96 sq ft and good enough for 9 birds if you don't free range. In my opinion.


After my two new ones are settled in, they will free range in the yard. (half an acre plus). I am looking at the shed and trying to figure out how to explain to my husband that I really want the WHOLE thing for the girls... and garden tools will just have to move. <<<grin>>>


----------



## myothernewname

I have the same issue. I had 5 hens in a 4W x 6L x 5H coop with a 6 x 14 run. Then a neighbor had to get rid of her 5 hens. They bickered and complained for about two weeks. I only had two laying boxes so I added another and then added another perch. Now they are all buddies and laying good.


----------

